

Ask HN: Why Apple's photostream failed? - mandeepj

Clearly, Apple&#x27;s photostream did not click with it&#x27;s customers as it is not a mainstream product.<p>What you think are the reasons behind it&#x27;s dull acceptance among iPhone users -
1. Badly done
2. Poor implementation
3. Bad UI
4. Nobody needs it
5. Not marketed right<p>I encourage your participation to understand the reasons behind its failure. Please take 2 mins to respond. Much appreciated.
======
gregcohn
I find it surprisingly sticky and think it could be great. I am also not
prepared to accept the assertion that it has failed.

I will agree it's not as successful as it could be though. For one thing, they
only recently added the capability for a non-owner of a shared stream to post
to that stream. I think that is critical for a creating a social experience.

If I were running the product, I would: 1\. Integrate the suggestion to create
shared streams, or add photos to shared streams, more deeply into the photo-
taking and saving experience 2\. Build more identity around the connection
between the user and their presence in shared streams. (For example, photos
can be "liked" with the happy face symbol, but you can't look at a person and
see all the photos they've liked.) 3\. Market it. 4\. Android app.

